
Carnegie Mellon Researchers Develop New Deepfake Method - benryon
https://gizmodo.com/researchers-come-out-with-yet-another-unnerving-new-de-1828977488
======
basicplus2
Its not there yet but obviously not far off.. his glasses and brow were
changing width.

